# String trio movement



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Here is one of my first compositions, done in winter last year, hope you like it! Seems like one of my first influences was Shostakovich...
The second page of the score is missing on the video, so I apologize for that, however after 2:30 the rest do show up.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure if it was intentional, but I found certain parts hilarious. Some of the quicker rhythms sounded like Shostakovich.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I did not intend, as far as I can remember, for any part of this piece to sound funny. What segments sounded funny to you and why?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The harmony earlier was quite adventurous to begin with, and rhythm in the violin part at 1:05 sounded strange with the accompaniment. The funny parts were the portamento sounding parts around 1:30-1:45.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> The harmony earlier was quite adventurous to begin with, and rhythm in the violin part at 1:05 sounded strange with the accompaniment. The funny parts were the portamento sounding parts around 1:30-1:45.


Perhaps it's the way my MIDI performer interpretates the glissando, what is funny, and not the glissandi themselves. The semiquavers around 1.05 which you mention are just a means of speeding up the inner tempo, to create a sense of urgency leading to the exposition.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Zeus said:


> my MIDI


I tried, but could not get past the first minute as for me it sounded like a really loud organ, not string-like at all, and it subsequently became hard to follow the parts.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Vasks said:


> I tried, but could not get past the first minute as for me it sounded like a really loud organ, not string-like at all, and it subsequently became hard to follow the parts.


I noticed the beginning, and a similar part in the middle, do sound very badly, and it's hard to assimilate the music behind the digital performance. Part of the reason, is the bland program's sounds when writing "non vib", which opts to interpretate as "plain sound, with no dynamic change whatsoever, even if it's written otherwise". I apologize for the sound quality, and will try when I have some time to upload a better version (I have a live performance from last year, but the performers are fellow students with poor technical skills, and the result was a disaster. Thank god it's atonal language and the public didn't understand they played half the notes wrong).


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Zeus said:


> I have a live performance from last year, but the performers are fellow students with poor technical skills, and the result was a disaster. Thank god it's atonal language and the public didn't understand they played half the notes wrong.


Been there, man, been there.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Vasks said:


> Been there, man, been there.


If you're curious, though, here's a link to last year's auditions where there are 2 of my works present:

https://www.educa2.madrid.org/web/composicionamaniel/obras-de-alumnos1

There are 2 sections in the page, 2017 (1a parte (1st part)) and 2017 (2a parte (2nd part)). In the first one there's a piano concerto movement I composed when I was still beginning to learn basic instrumentation and orchestration skills. In the second section there's my string trio. My name is "Hugo Fejgielman", so you can identify the works. I actually conducted the piano concerto. And the oboist got me really mad. You'll see why.


----------

